# Wireless Car Mount on Indiegogo!



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

If you've been looking (like I have) for a car mount that also charges your Nexus 5 wirelessly, check this out. If you order one, be sure to leave a comment saying that you want the magnetic version for the Nexus 5.

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-air-dock/x/5956314


----------



## GadgetGirl (Jul 17, 2012)

Wireless charging is usually slower. Can this keep up if both GPS and streaming music are being used at the same time? Must be able to for my needs.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

GadgetGirl said:


> Wireless charging is usually slower. Can this keep up if both GPS and streaming music are being used at the same time? Must be able to for my needs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It says it uses a 2 amp cigarette lighter to USB power supply. So it should be putting out about 1.2 amps wirelessly. At the very least 1 amp output. I would say that's enough to charge your phone with GPS & music streaming running. It will be slow charging, but at least it won't drain your phone. That is of course if what they have stated will be the end product.


----------



## RealPetChicken (Mar 5, 2014)

Sweet, I've been looking for regular mounts though, anyone can recommend any?


----------

